# Need help installing solenoid



## SmallestFrog (3 Jan 2014)

So, I'm having a little problem. I've just got a solenoid valve to add to my system. How-ever, it does not seem to actually fit onto the regulator, as the reg has a needle valve already installed. 
I tried hooking up co2 tubing between the reg, and the solenoid, but after 10 minutes or so, the co2 tubing burst under the pressure. I don't really want to have to buy a new reg, so, any ideas? Am I just not installing it correctly?


----------



## ian_m (3 Jan 2014)

Is your regulator like one of these ?

These aren't really designed to be used with a solenoid as they aren't really regulators, but more flow controllers. Designed to be run 24/7. When the solenoid closes the output pressure slowly rises to tank pressure (55bar) and the pipe being probably only rated 10bar (maybe more) bursts.

For use with a solenoid you really need a dual stage regulator, like this
Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator and Solenoid Magnetic Valve | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists

Though "better" single stage (dual gauge) work as well.
Aquarium CO2 Regulator Dual Gauged Solenoid Magnetic Valve | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists

I have a Co2Supermarket regulator and the output stays about 2.5bar even when no CO2 is flowing.


----------



## SmallestFrog (3 Jan 2014)

That's the one exactly in. In the mean time I have some brass connectors and copper tubing a plumbing shop rigged up for me, though if it could get up to such a high pressure I don't know if I should risk it or not. Surely copper should be able to handle high pressure though


----------



## ian_m (3 Jan 2014)

Quickly checking my Copper Tube pressure guide give max pressure of 66bar for 6mm copper pipe, but only 16bar for standard compression fittings. Also a typical solenoid valve is only rated to 1.5MPa -> 15bar.

So from a quick look, looks like you will require a different regulator if you wish to use a solenoid.


----------



## SmallestFrog (3 Jan 2014)

Looks like you are right. I did try it, but accidentally water had leaked into my CO2 tubing, which was good, because within seconds I noticed the water dripping from the compression fittings. Oh well, worth a go for a few quid. SO, which reg then? I have a CO2art solenoid, without needle valve.


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2014)

Get a adjustable working pressure regulator.
There is a few about I use JBL.
hoggie


----------



## darren636 (3 Jan 2014)

Most adjustable regs cost around 100 £ .  The ones from co2 art should be set high enough to run atomizers, which is nice.


----------



## SmallestFrog (4 Jan 2014)

Before I purchase - hows this reg? Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists

The faq states it's working pressure is adjustable and is dual stage.

And surely it'll be fine to go with this solenoid? CO2 Solenoid Valve For Planted Aquariums | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists

Nevermind, spoke to them - i'd have the same problem and need to connect via tubing. SOlenoid won't fit directly onto their reg.

What a useless purchase the solenoid turned out to be.


----------



## Phlash (4 Jan 2014)

Hi,
I have this regulator (the version with solenoid for the extra tenner), and I am very happy with it. 
Maybe it's worth putting the solenoid you have now up for sale, and getting this combination instead? 
Phil.


----------



## darren636 (4 Jan 2014)

Phlash said:


> Hi,
> I have this regulator (the version with solenoid for the extra tenner), and I am very happy with it.
> Maybe it's worth putting the solenoid you have now up for sale, and getting this combination instead?
> Phil.


 that reg is a bloody bargain. Everything you need right there. My tmc £90 reg is rubbish


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Jan 2014)

Dont worry about using tubing to connect to that reg. its a proper reg the pressure in the tubing wont exceed the working pressure.
The one your replacing isnt a reg its just a needle valve, thats why the tube bursts under pressure because its not regulated.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Jan 2014)

SmallestFroghttp://www.co2art.co.uk/store/regulators-solenoids/aquarium-co2-dual-stage-regulator/
What a useless purchase the solenoid turned out to be.

Not really if your solenoid..developes a fault you can replace it........plus you can use your regulator without it.
But if you have a attached solenoid...a all in one Reg/Solenoid and either of the two components developes a fault you may not be able too use the regulator at all.
So there is advantages having a seperate solenoid.
I prefer the Regulator.....Solenoid to be unattached.
hoggie


----------

